# Pb facetime sur ipad2



## Choubeirema (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Je viens de recevoir mon iPad et suis comme une gamine !
par contre, je n'arrive pas à utiliser iMessage et FaceTime !
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Décembre 2011)

question peut-être bête mais ceux que tu essayes de joindre ont-ils des adresses valides sur facetime ?


----------



## Choubeirema (15 Décembre 2011)

Ben en fait je ne sais même pas comment les joindre puisque je ne peux pas me connecter !
Pour répondre à ta question,oui les personnes avec qui je veux communiquer ont accès à FaceTime via leur iPhone.

Une solution ?


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Décembre 2011)

Pour le moment non. Tu ne peux pas du tout lancer facetime ? Il se passe quoi exactement ?


----------



## Choubeirema (16 Décembre 2011)

Alors quand je sélectionne l'onglet FaceTime, j'arrive sur la page où on me demande de m'identifier avec l'identifiant Apple.
Je rentre donc mon mot de passé correspondant à mon adresse mail déjà pré remplie puis cliques sur connexion ce qui m'amène sur une autre page où il est note que je me connecte avec mon adresse mail donc je clique sur suivant et là pendant quelques secondes il fait vérification puis me ramène à la toute première page de FaceTime.
J'espère que je suis claire ??!


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Décembre 2011)

Comme tout est mémorisé chez moi, je n'ai plus besoin de tout retaper. Donc si mes souvenirs sont bons, mon identifiant est celui de mon compte Itunes/AppleID et le mot de passe qui va avec. Tout ce qui me permet de me connecter à l'Appstore en fait.
Je pense que tu as un pbm d'identification et pas un pbm d'application.


----------



## Choubeirema (16 Décembre 2011)

Ben j'ai effectivement rentrer mes identifiants Apple puis essayé en créant un autre compte mais rien ne se passe ! 
Je pense appeler l'assistance car ça doit être une connerie qu j'ai pas bien fait !
Merci pour vos messages.
Applement votre !


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Décembre 2011)

J'avoue malheureusement que je ne vois pas l'astuce si tout est bon au niveau identifiant. À voir avec Apple. Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Choubeirema (16 Décembre 2011)

Euh, je viens de penser à un truc !
Je me connecte uniquement en wifi et n'est pas de carte sim pour me connecter en 3G partout.
Bon, les essais que j'ai fait jusque là sont de chez moi donc avec ma connections wifi mais faut il impérativement une carte sim ???


----------



## Choubeirema (16 Décembre 2011)

:rateau:
Vous cassez pas la tête ! 
Merci quand même pour votre aide


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Décembre 2011)

Choubeirema a dit:


> Euh, je viens de penser à un truc !
> Je me connecte uniquement en wifi et n'est pas de carte sim pour me connecter en 3G partout.
> Bon, les essais que j'ai fait jusque là sont de chez moi donc avec ma connections wifi mais faut il impérativement une carte sim ???


Non j'ai un Ipad wifi et facetime marche bien.


----------



## Choubeirema (16 Décembre 2011)

Alors l'assistance Apple va devoir m'aider !


----------



## airreunion (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai exactement le même problème, impossible de connecter à FaceTime et à i message en 3G ou wifi tout essayer, avec les bons identifiants i tune j'en suis sur, tout le reste marche bien....j'ai aussi essayer dans réglage, rien a faire ça tourne en boucle connections impossible.... Dernier maj os5
Merci de m'informe si vous trouvez la solution


----------



## Choubeirema (23 Décembre 2011)

J'ai fini par appeler le service client et on a restauré l'ipad ! Depuis, impeccable !!!


----------

